# Windsor, being swarmed by "Refugees"



## Exarecr (22 Sep 2007)

Well folks, if you thought the Americans have a tough immigration problem the fine people of Florida are informing all illegals there to hit the Canadian border where nobody ever gets refused. As a result Windsor has gone from just over 200 applicants all last year to over 350 a month and rising very, very, quickly. To make matters worse these people who are little more than economic invaders have of course the support of the CBC who asked repeatedly if we have enough beds for them, are they happy,can they get ahold of there loved ones, and generally what a wonderful thing that is soon to be happening all across our borders once savy American politician,s and Refugee support groups get wind of this and inform the multitudes of illegals another sucker state is ripe for invasion. Already we are seeing sights we were viewing in the U.S. where groups of illegals are sitting around park benchs and demanding, yes demanding rights and monies there own Government can,t provide. Why should we ! Lets hope Harper puts a quick stop to this abuse but i doubt it as an election is coming up and these people will likely have voteing rights by then. As bad as the situation is in the U.S., imagine how bad its going to be for leftist Canada to stop this coming invasion. My prediction..... well,multiply those 350 by about 30 or 40 border crossings times the amount of media spreading this as you read it and i am very worried. Catch all the warm fuzzy Refugee love on the CBC. Comments folks ?


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Sep 2007)

It is, broadly, impossible to be a *refugee* from the US. We have signed a _safe third country_ agreement with the US which means that legitimate refugees cannot go from one country to the other - when they are granted refugee status in the USA they are, by our standards, 'safe' and they no longer need nor have any claim on our help.

The people being encouraged to swarm our borders must be those who are illegal migrants in the USA.

But, despite the formal, legally binding agreement the UNHCR reports that 74% of the *4,000+* migrants who presented themselves and CAN/USA land border crossings seeking entry into Canada were deemed 'suitable' to apply for asylum in Canada! In contrast, *on 66* persons attempted to go the other way, to the USA, 63% were accepted. Clearly Canada is still a safe haven for migrants who cannot be real refugees. That indicates, to me, that our *definition* system is broken: we (our officials) are evidently incapable of identifying a real refugee.


----------



## kratz (22 Sep 2007)

I know CTV news pointed out in their broadcast that Citizenship and Immigration Canada posted a warning that Canada will not make special exception or fast track refugee claimants. Their slant in the news was that with current resources, it will take about 14 months to hear the current 200 claimants that arrived this week. If more Mexican refugees start following the advice their are receiving, this will become uncontrollable very fast.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Sep 2007)

kratz said:
			
		

> I know CTV news pointed out in their broadcast that Citizenship and Immigration Canada posted a warning that Canada will not make special exception or fast track refugee claimants. Their slant in the news was that with current resources, it will take about 14 months to hear the current 200 claimants that arrived this week. If more Mexican refugees start following the advice their are receiving, this will become uncontrollable very fast.



Yup, at least 14 months on our dime........and probably at least _*guesses* _ 25 drug dealers and 5 rapist/murderers.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (22 Sep 2007)

Ship them off to Alberta,  we have a wicked labour shortage.  Completely wicked labour shortage.  I'm 100% serious.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Sep 2007)

They won't last, for the same reason Africanized Killer Bees can't get a foothold.  One good old fashioned month long Alberta deep freeze would kill em all off.*







* I am in no way serious, in case it's not glaringly obvious, so save the outrage.


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Sep 2007)

Baffin Island maybe?


----------



## GAP (22 Sep 2007)

Well, the complexion is somewhat like Innu, so Baffin Island is a good start. If they can hack it there for 2-4 years, Canada should welcome them as potential citizens.

 ;D


----------



## Urban (22 Sep 2007)

(EDIT: Shortened it quite a bit, less words, same content and with less of an edge) Simply put, we cannot afford to keep up everyone who comes knocking.

Realistically I would like to see us put the burden of proof on these "refugees"/economic freeloaders before extending them any rights whatsoever, that means health care, welfare all that good stuff. Harsh? yes, unpopular? undoubtedly, but I can't really see a reason to continue doing it. What will we lose? There is a reason why we have such high taxes and still can't get anything done. 

Ted


----------



## Yrys (22 Sep 2007)

Windsor coping with influx of Mexican migrants from CTV


----------



## geo (23 Sep 2007)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Baffin Island maybe?



Han Island


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Sep 2007)

I've been driving around this weekend. These are the fattest refugees I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## geo (23 Sep 2007)

yup

Economic refugees


----------



## GAP (23 Sep 2007)

Just load them up and return to the US....period


----------

